# RC2 out?



## chalbersma (Jul 2, 2010)

Just started the upgrade. Thought there might be something I missed there.


----------



## crsd (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-July/057552.html


----------



## kb6rxe (Jul 2, 2010)

I installed it Wednesday with no problems.
All the ports I use installed ok too.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

It should be quite stable as 8.1-RELEASE is quite near.


----------



## francisloco (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/schedule.html
this is dated for today
but nothing yet ;(


im waiting for 	8.1-RELEASE built.


----------



## fronclynne (Jul 12, 2010)

*Sadly, we'll never see 8.11-RELEASE with the way stuff goes now*



			
				francisloco said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/schedule.html
> this is dated for today
> but nothing yet ;(
> 
> ...



http://wiki.freebsd.org/Releng/8.1TODO

looks to be more "up-to-date".  When Subversion: release/8.1.0 & CVS: RELENG_8_1_0_RELEASE are cut the release is ready*.  Then it's just up to how soon the actual images & all get built (& then "shipped").


*Not that it's never had to be recalled and postponed for some horrifying bug at the last minute, but -RC2 is pretty good here.


----------

